# New addition coming



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

This will be our second GSD. He is a few weeks from being brought home and 3wks in the photo.

We are very excited. 

His big brother will be delighted I'm certain.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

These will be the longest few weeks of your life LOL, congratulations!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Gers4lyfe said:


> This will be our second GSD. He is a few weeks from being brought home and 3wks in the photo.
> 
> We are very excited.
> 
> ...


Im super jealous. What an awesome breeding. Too serious dogs. I cannot wait to get another dog from there. I'd love to have an Art clone.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Cute pup, I love those white chest patches.


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Cute pup, I love those white chest patches.


Lol...that's how they were chosen. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

cloudpump said:


> Im super jealous. What an awesome breeding. Too serious dogs. I cannot wait to get another dog from there. I'd love to have an Art clone.



Which breeding? Site?



Moms


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Which breeding? Site?
> 
> 
> 
> Moms


Ill leave that for @Gers4lyfe to tell.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful pup! Congratulations!


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

cloudpump said:


> Ill leave that for @Gers4lyfe to tell.


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Which breeding? Site?
> 
> 
> 
> Moms


[https://m.facebook.com/story.php?s...
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Do you have the background, experience and knowledge to have a dog like this? I see something reading between the lines on the description that makes me believe this is not a puppy who should be going to a companion home, and in fact, can be a liability down the road if there is not experienced training and handling for this pup and experience 

Recently in this area, a news report cited an incident where 3 GSDs attacked and severely mauled a young lady working for UPS. The dogs were seized by AC - I am sure they have all been PTS. All 3 dogs came from a very very high volume, high profile breeder (litters A to 4R in 7 years)....the breeder was very commercial, neither of the couple had any experience training or trailing dogs prior to starting the breeding business. They had a great looking website and cited impressive credentials for all dogs....

I have seen several from them - none particularly stable or solid....but a masterpiece of marketing on that website.

Please be careful and make sure you have good experienced training resources.


Lee


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

wolfstraum said:


> Do you have the background, experience and knowledge to have a dog like this? I see something reading between the lines on the description that makes me believe this is not a puppy who should be going to a companion home, and in fact, can be a liability down the road if there is not experienced training and handling for this pup and experience
> 
> Recently in this area, a news report cited an incident where 3 GSDs attacked and severely mauled a young lady working for UPS. The dogs were seized by AC - I am sure they have all been PTS. All 3 dogs came from a very very high volume, high profile breeder (litters A to 4R in 7 years)....the breeder was very commercial, neither of the couple had any experience training or trailing dogs prior to starting the breeding business. They had a great looking website and cited impressive credentials for all dogs....
> 
> ...


Thank you for your concern.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

Gers4lyfe said:


> Thank you for your concern.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


Sorry for the brevity in my previous response.

Yes Lee. Like your line of concern and questioning.

Our family mad a conscious decision to become engaged with this breed and type of dog. Suffice to say we require it for long term peace of mind. That is where I will end that subject.

As a result we take seriously the nature, personal responsibility , and financial commitment for owning this type of breeding. 

Yes this is the second dog we have purchased from this particular breeder.
He has been in the past and will continue to be a source for training and support.

I appreciate and respect his forthright style of communication and willingness to tell someone what is required to handle their dog completely and competently. 

Fortunately my spouse is a puppy whisperer. She loves the opportunity to challenge their intellect and is overjoyed by the process. The resulting bond she creates is like a solid golf swing, under pressure it does not fail.

This pup does have a big role to fill. If it were going to be too much dog I'm sure I would have been told so.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

Gers4lyfe said:


> This will be our second GSD. He is a few weeks from being brought home and 3wks in the photo.
> 
> We are very excited.
> 
> ...


We'll Chels has come home.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skerman72 (Feb 2, 2018)

We are getting our new guy in 4 week!!!! It will be the longest 4 weeks. Both your guys are beautiful. Here is our Zeus and the new addition Crowley. Good luck.


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

Gers4lyfe said:


> We'll Chels has come home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Growing up a bit.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

Ranger and Chelsea. 3 and 8 mos respectively.
Regardless of the photo Chelsea is about 80 percent of Ranger's size.
They are very active and are worked individually on a daily basis. 
Clever breed.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Beautiful pair! The puppy is growing beautifully. Great pigment!


----------

